# From The "Big Lot Purchase" (what is it?)



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Most of what was in that lot was S-scale. Can anyone tell me what these are and whether they are, worth keeping?

View attachment 3552


View attachment 3553


View attachment 3554


View attachment 3555


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Really, Old coils used for switches?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, are you saying that it's, "Trash?" Not worth keeping?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They have a beauty with age. I don't know what they go to. You can't always expect to get an answer.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

those are obviously old solenoid drives. given other parts pictured i would guess for turnout actuation. whether they have museum value or if you would want to use those i don't know. i wouldn't. todays stuff most probably works much better, quiter, cooler and takes less power


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks all!
guess they'll be put away for now!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

I'd save them for spare parts. My guess is that you'll eventually acquire some restorable building or track feature that is crying out for one of those parts to be made whole, again.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Len, they're now sealed up in gallon size zip-lock bags, waiting for another chance!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

I'm thinking Lionel pre-war....not a match, but look at this. http://cgi.ebay.com/230494531282 Also, you may want to give thought to the idea that ziplocks lock moisture in---jewelry stored in zips will tarnish faster.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Len, thanks for the tip! I'll just move them to a box in the house.

I see the parts, and the man that had these parts, had a massive layout with HO, AF & Lionel. 
From the looks of the parts and the wood piece that's attached, I'm more inclined to think(as Anton added), that they were for switches.

Being that they're, "Antiques", maybe I should just sell them to Big Ed!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I would. Big Ed will buy anything!:laugh:

They probably are from old turnouts, but they were so big, I thought they might have been the innards of some old stations. From what I saw in my brief research, they had some stations that had automatic stops and turnouts for the trains inside the station buildings.


----------

